# Invisible Drive through Prank



## "William The Baptist" (Jan 9, 2013)

I thought this was really funny  Funny enough to share! Maybe it's because I'm a people watcher... and I like to see people's reactions. Coupled with the fact that I used to work at Chick Fil A and work in the drive through haha. Either way, hope you enjoy it too.

[video=youtube_share;xVrJ8DxECbg]http://youtu.be/xVrJ8DxECbg[/video]


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha! The first ones were funniest, but I liked how the guy near the end kept opening and closing the window expecting some sort of person to pop up!


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Jan 9, 2013)

Interesting that the only ones who felt the need to take the Lord's name in vain over this were the Chick-Fil-A employees.


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jan 9, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Interesting that the only ones who felt the need to take the Lord's name in vain over this were the Chick-Fil-A employees.


I noticed that, too.


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Jan 9, 2013)

arap said:


> Haha! The first ones were funniest, but I liked how the guy near the end kept opening and closing the window expecting some sort of person to pop up!



I know so funny!


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Jan 9, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Interesting that the only ones who felt the need to take the Lord's name in vain over this were the Chick-Fil-A employees.



Having worked at Chick fil a, I can attest to the fact that just because employees are nice/respectable to the customer, does not mean in any way shape or form they are "Christians". Some are absolutely horrible in the break room. But it does show what a "Christian Company" does to restrain sin in people outwardly, anyway. In any event, working at a Christian Restaurant does not make all the employees Christian.


----------



## Kim G (Jan 10, 2013)

My husband showed this to me last night. I think it's hilarious!


----------



## Zach (Jan 10, 2013)

It is a shame how many people take the Lord's name in vain. The prank itself is very funny. My favorite part is when he says to just throw the happy meal in and the girl just threw it in totally unfazed.


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 10, 2013)

Some Dispensationalists might have thought they were left behind between the order and the pick up.


----------



## Constantlyreforming (Jan 10, 2013)

Loved it aside from the use of the lord's name...


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 10, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> Some Dispensationalists might have thought they were left behind between the order and the pick up.


Hahaha! Good one rich!


----------



## "William The Baptist" (Jan 10, 2013)

Rich Koster said:


> Some Dispensationalists might have thought they were left behind between the order and the pick up.


 That is hilarious! I remember the days where I really was worried about such things. Whew!


----------



## Kim G (Jan 11, 2013)

> I hope that trickster paid for all the stuff he ordered.



I'm hoping he did, because he has a youtube page with dozens of various pranks. He considers himself a drive-through magician. You think he'd have been caught by now if he were not paying for any of this food.


----------

